# Gentech RIPFAST 300mg



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone used their Ripfast 300mg?? Looking to get some, never taken tren before so wondering if this small dose would be a good place to start..... please post your reviews!

Masterone Propionate (100mg)
Testosterone Propionate (100mg)
Trenbolone Acetate (100mg)

Thanks!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

memee said:


> Anyone used their Ripfast 300mg?? Looking to get some, never taken tren before so wondering if this small dose would be a good place to start..... please post your reviews!
> 
> Masterone Propionate (100mg)
> Testosterone Propionate (100mg)
> ...


 Wouldnt be using Gentech... People have had bloods done on there Test at 500mg a week and they came back at like 22nmol... severely underdosed IMO.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Wouldnt be using Gentech... People have had bloods done on there Test at 500mg a week and they came back at like 22nmol... severely underdosed IMO.


 I heard that but been using their sus300 at 4ml and felt really strong. I didnt use an ai as i'd heard it was underdosed but my strength went up as did my weight, mainly water tho.

Ive got testE 300 to try next time but will start with an ai at the same time!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> I heard that but been using their sus300 at 4ml and felt really strong. I didnt use an ai as i'd heard it was underdosed but my strength went up as did my weight, mainly water tho.
> 
> Ive got testE 300 to try next time but will start with an ai at the same time!


 1.2g of gear... Even when under dosed you'd expect say 300/500mg... Your strength should go up


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

1.2g of gear and no ai needed? Surely you would feel something in your nips at that dose ?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Gentech, another lab that starts off good then goes right downhill? It's never a good sing when sources are offering their stuff as freebies either IMO.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Wouldnt be using Gentech... People have had bloods done on there Test at 500mg a week and they came back at like 22nmol... severely underdosed IMO.


 That's not what I wanted to hear

I bought in 20 vials of the test e at a good price a couple months back

I always thought gentech was alright when I used them back in the summer

Hopefully this is a isolated case...


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

swole troll said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear
> 
> I bought in 20 vials of the test e at a good price a couple months back
> 
> ...


 I've used loads of their Ripfast and Test E bought a last year, no problems with that at all. Like you say could be a one off, or could be the latest batch has gone to s**t?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> I've used loads of their Ripfast and Test E bought a last year, no problems with that at all. Like you say could be a one off, or could be the latest batch has gone to s**t?


 i think you hit nail on the head that it COULD be another lab that starts off with decent gear, builds a client base then starts pumping out bunk gear as a retirement package

time will tell i guess...

im sitting on 200ml of the test e so i bloody hope it does work!


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

swole troll said:


> i think you hit nail on the head that it COULD be another lab that starts off with decent gear, builds a client base then starts pumping out bunk gear as a retirement package
> 
> time will tell i guess...
> 
> im sitting on 200ml of the test e so i bloody hope it does work!


 Hope so for your sake, I've only got a few ripfast and a couple of test e left.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ffs everything seems to be bunk ! just returned some vegetable oil back to my guy (not gentech) im going on the brewers yeast gold blend horsey stuff.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i think you hit nail on the head that it COULD be another lab that starts off with decent gear, builds a client base then starts pumping out bunk gear as a retirement package
> 
> time will tell i guess...
> 
> im sitting on 200ml of the test e so i bloody hope it does work!


 how much of a client base could they have really built up though ? They don't actually have much of a rep anywhere.

some of their gear is dirt cheap though which makes me wonder why that is.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> how much of a client base could they have really built up though ? They don't actually have much of a rep anywhere.
> 
> some of their gear is dirt cheap though which makes me wonder why that is.


 it has been mixed bag reviews since day one

i've used gentech about 3 or 4 times now and never had any complaints however after having switched to a non direct source im questioning the products dosing as you say the prices seem to be very low


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> it has been mixed bag reviews since day one
> 
> i've used gentech about 3 or 4 times now and never had any complaints however after having switched to a non direct source im questioning the products dosing as you say the prices seem to be very low


 this is what I don't get every reseller is selling it a fair bit less than the direct site , some are half price even. Don't make sense to me.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

A1243R said:


> 1.2g of gear... Even when under dosed you'd expect say 300/500mg... Your strength should go up


 I was already using alliance at supposedly 750mg, gentech was run at the end to see how it was


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> it has been mixed bag reviews since day one
> 
> i've used gentech about 3 or 4 times now and never had any complaints however after having switched to a non direct source im questioning the products dosing as you say the prices seem to be very low


 I used the sus 300 from the non direct source and had no issues with it. I verified with the main source who said they buy in such bulk from him that they can undercut even though making less profit per vial


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> I used the sus 300 from the non direct source and had no issues with it. I verified with the main source who said they buy in such bulk from him that they can undercut even though making less profit per vial


 does said source also stock excell?

making sure were on the same page is all


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Wouldnt be using Gentech... People have had bloods done on there Test at 500mg a week and they came back at like 22nmol... severely underdosed IMO.


 Which people and where? I've been keeping an eye out for reviews and comments but not heard that one yet.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

HakMat75 said:


> Which people and where? I've been keeping an eye out for reviews and comments but not heard that one yet.


 this is only recent one ive been able to find and the bloke put on 7kg but expected more

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/262298-burned-with-bunk-gear-on-1st-cycle/?do=embed#comment-5084493


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

swole troll said:


> this is only recent one ive been able to find and the bloke put on 7kg but expected more
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/262298-burned-with-bunk-gear-on-1st-cycle/?do=embed#comment-5084493


 He's saying the Signature Pharma was bunk then asked what Gentech was like.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

HakMat75 said:


> Which people and where? I've been keeping an eye out for reviews and comments but not heard that one yet.


 ah my mistake

lol in that case i literally cant fine one negative review aside from a few under 100 posters in the odd thread which is to be expected with any lab


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

swole troll said:


> ah my mistake
> 
> lol in that case i literally cant fine one negative review aside from a few under 100 posters in the odd thread which is to be expected with any lab


 Ha ok thought my reading skills were fooked for a moment!

Ive just finished a vial of their test 300, and feel like a million dollars to be fair. Stronger, bigger, aggressive, horny and oily skin to boot. Haven't felt this great for 20 years!


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> does said source also stock excell?
> 
> making sure were on the same page is all


 Yep he does. Definitely sounds like the same page we're on


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HakMat75 said:


> Which people and where? I've been keeping an eye out for reviews and comments but not heard that one yet.


 there is a guy on another forum said his mate got bloods done and was only twice natural levels, this was on 750mg of there test.


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm on there test400 and feel much better than the bunk fake pharma I was on.


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

A1243R said:


> Wouldnt be using Gentech... People have had bloods done on there Test at 500mg a week and they came back at like 22nmol... severely underdosed IMO.


 The new lab gentech dont do test500, your on about the old now defunct lab


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

swole troll said:


> does said source also stock excell?
> 
> making sure were on the same page is all


 Iv brought some of this guy aswel, gentech confirmed his stock is good to go, am i missing a trick?


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

growing said:


> Iv brought some of this guy aswel, gentech confirmed his stock is good to go, am i missing a trick?


 No.


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

I've run Gentech test e before and it was good to go. Going to be hopping on their tri tren in March.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm on theRe rip blend as it speaks and def on par with other blends I've used in the past . At this moment in time they are def good to go .


----------



## growing (Jan 20, 2016)

The source says the tren blends and tri tren hurts, due to ba or dosing id presume,

keeping a close eye on this lab, tbh i only went for it as it was cheap and im only running test e and deca,

if it turns out pants atleast my longer cycles havent gone to waste

i think its always safe to run simple compounds when trying a new lab so only time will tell,

in regards to the reseller i used, he also stocks the anavar from gentech

any views on this?


----------



## Adrian88 (Sep 21, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> I'm on theRe rip blend as it speaks and def on par with other blends I've used in the past . At this moment in time they are def good to go .


 Much you running? Per week I was thinking 1.5ml mon wed fri


----------

